# Log-in Problem



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2010)

Not a big deal, but thought I should mention. I had to Log-in about 5 times in the last hour. Have to leave now anyway, but thought it should be known.

Thanks, 

Bearcarver


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 13, 2010)

I will report this.. they just upgraded the site yesterday so maybe something needs a tweak. Thanks for letting us know.

Anyone else having this problem as well? Please let us know. Thanks


----------



## mudduck (Jul 13, 2010)

i have a hard time posting links in the reply box

when i copy and try to paste it it wont i haft do it time after time finely it will post

it may just be me


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2010)

mudduck said:


> i have a hard time posting links in the reply box
> 
> when i copy and try to paste it it wont i haft do it time after time finely it will post
> 
> it may just be me


I know you have to paste in the little box that comes up, instead of right in the big reply box. Some kind of protection for the site I believe. I don't know if that helps you.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2010)

Are they playing around with things again?

I just went weeks without getting bumped off in the middle of a post, but now it happened to me about 8 times in the last 2 days again.

Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Are they playing around with things again?
> 
> I just went weeks without getting bumped off in the middle of a post, but now it happened to me about 8 times in the last 2 days again.
> 
> Bearcarver


Just did it again 2 minutes ago.

LOL---Talking to myself again,

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 19, 2010)

Not sure what's going on Bear I'm not seeing where anybody else is having that problem so makes it very hard for anybody to figure out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Not sure what's going on Bear I'm not seeing where anybody else is having that problem so makes it very hard for anybody to figure out.




It's not that big a deal, unless I'm making a big post, and I don't make them that often.

I just figured I should let people know when it happens.

It seems strange that I can go for weeks without getting bumped off even once. Then all of a sudden, it's 3 or 4 times a day for a few days in a row.

Bear


----------

